# betta hiding/chill spot...kinda weird..i'm worried



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

ok so i've noticed Ducky is alwasy either hanging out behind the cave, the side that faces the wall on my room, or behind the filter/heater(which is beside one another). what's with that? my betta is ok right. ' its either at the top of the tank behind the heater...or at the bottom behind the cave. its hardly swimming around having fun


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi jtfyeung,


How long have you had Ducky?

If it`s only been a couple of days, from my own experiences so far.....it took my Betta Lamai about 3/4 days before he began to adventure out into the tank. He also stayed pretty much tight to the walls behind the filter or the heater with his fins close to his body....basically looking miserable. I planted the back of the tank with dense plants to encourage him out and it seems to have worked.

However, my other Betta Chimlin was quiet, hiding away and also quite miserable, I made the mistake of thinking he too was just stressed and needed some settling in time.....I was wrong! It turns out that Chimlin has ich/whitespot quite badly. I shouldn`t have dismissed the fact he was quiet and hiding away so easily.

Have you been able to have a good look at Ducky to see if there`s anything that may show he`s poorly or suffering with anything?

It may be that he`s still settling in but I have no doubt others here will be able to give you much better advice from experience than I could.

Lise x


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What temp are you keeping Ducky's tank?? Sometimes being too cold will cause a betta to be lethargic and not move around much...


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

tyx guys for the replies. um...turns out he was just not adapted to the new home yet. but actually weirdly, i finally bought a 10gal for him 2day, just moved him in a couple hours ago along with his old water. and he's swimming everywhere now haha.


----------



## silverd (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it just depends on the personality  glad he found his home! My first Betta never did like his 3 gallon tank, but my 2nd loves it!


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

mine goes all over the tank but behind the heater, a big rock and the filter is where he is most content, I think its because they have a better overview of where they are and where others are.

Its normal.


----------



## jtfyeung (Apr 27, 2009)

i see....but ya, i think he's still looking around x]


----------

